# [Please post Hurricane Matthew posts HERE - rather than starting new threads]



## Passepartout (Oct 5, 2016)

You folks in Florida, and up the S.E. coast, batten down the hatches and leave if you can. If not, please take good care. This looks like a more dangerous storm than has come ashore in some time. 

You are in our thoughts as this thing bears down on you.

Jim


----------



## cyntravel (Oct 5, 2016)

*Hurricane*

Hi
Our prayers are with everyone who has been affected and possibly will be affected from the storm.

I am also near the east coast.

Cyn


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 6, 2016)

I expect to be /a/ffected... not /e/ffected.
Bet'cha didn't expect the spelling police.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2016)

definitely not looking good for the Florida east coast.


----------



## truthmonkey (Oct 6, 2016)

Everyone take care


----------



## dsmrp (Oct 6, 2016)

OMG, I just looked at the NOAA trajectory.
Stay safe everyone. 
I am sorry for the smaller caribbean islands and Haiti hit by this hurricane.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 6, 2016)

*Matthew*

So far we have decided to stay put in Charleston, SC.  Are battening down the hatches.  Have supplies.  Will be closing the exterior shutters that do cover the windows this afternoon or tomorrow.  But don't have those on all the windows.  Right now they are saying we will have a tropical storm with possible occasional hurricane gusts.  We are two blocks off the harbor but on "high" ground for Charleston. 

Downtown Charleston is eerily a ghost town.  Actually kind of nice for a change.  Most hotels and restaurants have closed.  But the restaurants that are open are  no waiting! Rare for here!  

Everyone stay safe!

Glynda


----------



## vacationdoc (Oct 6, 2016)

*Anyone at Orlando WDW?*

We were excited about getting 2 week exchange ar SSRS fron 10-1-16. Did not expect to be part of Matthew!  So far, Disney is business as usual. They are moving the guests from Ft. Wilderness and telling everyone else not to worry.


----------



## schiff1997 (Oct 6, 2016)

To everyone who will be or has been affected by Hurricane Matthew stay safe you are in our prayers!!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 6, 2016)

schiff1997 said:


> To everyone who will be or has been affected by Hurricane Matthew stay safe you are in our prayers!!



Ditto,  please stay safe and our prayers are will all from Haiti to Virginia and beyond.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 6, 2016)

We put our shutters up, have water, candles and my kindle is 100% so we're fine.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 6, 2016)

If you're in that area, please use the facebook option to mark yourself safe after the storm has passed. It can really save time and energy.
https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck/?crisis_id=1619894238308536

My friend in the Bahamas hunkered down and is posting on facebook about her family's status. They don't have power - it was shut off for safety reasons. She said the storm has mostly passed, just waiting and hoping for no surge.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2016)

looking like we will be offline for email/phone for a few days starting tomorrow unless something changes (we are just south of jacksonville)...the websites should not be effected as they are hosted elsewhere.

best wishes to everyone in the path!


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Brace for Hurricane Matthew Damages*

I'm remembering nasty hurricane Charley that passed through Daytona in 2004. We owned a week at Grand Seas Resort there and the damage was substantial. Most of it was covered by insurance, but there was a hefty deductible which we owners had to pay by special assessment before repairs could begin. That storm passed from the Gulf across Florida and exited to the Atlantic over Daytona. Let's see what Matthew does. I keep seeing it target Daytona and I'm glad we don't own that particular week anymore.


----------



## Carta (Oct 6, 2016)

*Hurricane Info.*

If u have Directv, They are showing the local tv feeds...Channel 361-2
 I was watching TWC, but this is up close and personal....


----------



## Soccer Canada (Oct 6, 2016)

*Hurricane Matthew Advice*

My heart goes out to all the folks in the East that will be affected.

I do have a question that maybe can be answered here (dont get many Hurricanes in Alberta, Canada). 

We are due to arrive Saturday on a Direct Flight from Calgary (Landing around 5pm EST). I'm thinking that isn't going to happen. Should we just rebook our trip and go elsewhere, is there really going to be that much damage to infrastructure? I dont want to end up in an Emergency situation where resources can be used a lot better then on a stupid tourist that came there while it was happening.

TIA for any advice.

Robb


----------



## Carta (Oct 6, 2016)

There's also a "weather mix" on 361-1


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2016)

Soccer Canada said:


> My heart goes out to all the folks in the East that will be affected.
> 
> I do have a question that maybe can be answered here (dont get many Hurricanes in Alberta, Canada).
> 
> ...




depends on where you arrive and or where you are staying?

if its that bad, the airport will likely be closed and your plane wont even take off.

if your resort is on the beach in the path, it likely wont still be open on saturday due to flooding.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Oct 6, 2016)

Supposed to arrive at 5PM on Saturday (departing Calgary @ 10am). Staying at Parkway, right off 192 and 4


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 6, 2016)

Saw this on Facebook awhile ago:

_For those of you that are evacuating from the coast, I just heard a great tip. It's called the one cup tip. You put a cup of water in your freezer. Freeze it solid and then put a quarter on top of it and leave it in your freezer. That way when you come back after you've been evacuated you can tell if your food went completely bad and just refroze or if it stayed Frozen while you were gone. If the quarter has fallen to the bottom of the cup that means all the food defrosted and you should throw it out. But if the quarter is either on the top or in the middle of the cup then your food may still be ok. It would also be a great idea to leave this in your freezer all the time and if you loose power for any reason you will have this tip to fall back on._

Dave


----------



## Carol C (Oct 6, 2016)

*Any TUGgers now evacuees?*

Having a disabled husband i decided to leave SC coast where we have lived for three years. I think we got the last decent motel room in historic Madison GA east of Atlanta. There will be a chili cookoff with crafts sale and live music this Sat so some fun is in store. Anyone else on TUG an orphan of the storm?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2016)

Soccer Canada said:


> Supposed to arrive at 5PM on Saturday (departing Calgary @ 10am). Staying at Parkway, right off 192 and 4



should know tomorrow if orlando was hit that badly or not, it is a good ways inland though.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 6, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Saw this on Facebook awhile ago:
> 
> _For those of you that are evacuating from the coast, I just heard a great tip. It's called the one cup tip. You put a cup of water in your freezer. Freeze it solid and then put a quarter on top of it and leave it in your freezer. That way when you come back after you've been evacuated you can tell if your food went completely bad and just refroze or if it stayed Frozen while you were gone. If the quarter has fallen to the bottom of the cup that means all the food defrosted and you should throw it out. But if the quarter is either on the top or in the middle of the cup then your food may still be ok. It would also be a great idea to leave this in your freezer all the time and if you loose power for any reason you will have this tip to fall back on._
> 
> Dave




We have been doing something similar for years. We put 1 ice cube into a zip snack bag & keep it in the freezer. If the power is off long enough for the ice cube to melt then we know the freezer contents have been thawed.

We lost power for 3 days up here many years ago. I put every comforter, sleeping bag & blanket I could find around my 2 chest freezers. When the power came back on my bag of ice cubes were still perfectly formed! 

Thoughts and prayers are with all those affected along the Florida coast. 


~Diane


----------



## Berea1 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Theme Parks and Orlando/West Palm Beach Airports have closed*

It was just announced that all of the theme parks are closing tonight and the airports as of 8 Pm.

Patrick


----------



## Glynda (Oct 6, 2016)

*Orlando*

We had a reservation for The Fountains beginning Monday but cancelled.  It may be just fine but felt that it would probably be less than an ideal experience driving down and once there. Plus we don't know what we will be facing in clean-up and repairs here. We were on Bonus Time so weren't in danger of loosing our week or points.  Will go another time!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 6, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> should know tomorrow if orlando was hit that badly or not, it is a good ways inland though.



We are in Orlando at Grande Vista right now. We evacuated as we live in Indialantic which is on the barrier island off of Melbourne If we have power I'll post what it's like here.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 6, 2016)

Carol C said:


> Having a disabled husband i decided to leave SC coast where we have lived for three years. I think we got the last decent motel room in historic Madison GA east of Atlanta. There will be a chili cookoff with crafts sale and live music this Sat so some fun is in store. Anyone else on TUG an orphan of the storm?



Yes, we are evacuees. We're in a 2 bedroom at Grande Vista thanks to an AC grab that I got on Sunday just in case. We live on the barrier island where Jim Cantore was this morning. Right now I'm worried about storm surge, more worried about the people who refused to evacuate the island (there are many).


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 6, 2016)

It looks like south florida got lucky and had no major impact. I hope the rest of the country is as lucky.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 6, 2016)

*Disney World has closed for just the fourth time ever due to Hurricane*

_
Orlando October 6, 2016_

Important Disney World Information regarding Hurricane Matthew 

 Learn more about how Hurricane Matthew is expected to affect 
 upcoming vacation plans at Walt Disney World Resort in Florida.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-matthew-info/


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 6, 2016)

DazedandConfused said:


> It looks like south florida got lucky and had no major impact. I hope the rest of the country is as lucky.



Stay tuned.  Many models have it curling out to sea to regain some energy, and then looping back over S Fla.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Oct 6, 2016)

We are at Mariott's Lakeshore Reserve right now.

We are under curfew until 7:00 am on Saturday, which is when we will have to get to the airport to catch our flight,  if it hasn't been cancelled.

We have had mixed weather all day, some sun, rain, but very little wind.
The worst of it will happen during the night.
Fingers crossed that it will not be too bad.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 6, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> more worried about the people who refused to evacuate the island (there are many).




I commend you for leaving.   I can understand why people stay....but what they don't realize is the harm that not only they put themselves in, but all the first responders who need to go in and provide assistance for them.   They not only put their own lives at risk, they put others at risk also.   And a lot of times, it wasn't because they "couldn't" leave, they were just to stubborn to leave.

Sorry if that comes across as a bit harsh.....but it hits home for me.

I hope all who are in harms way a safe few days.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 6, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> Stay tuned.  Many models have it curling out to sea to regain some energy, and then looping back over S Fla.




I know, I just took a look at the extended track of the storm.   Some of the areas appear they will be in for "round 2" in the next couple days.   Terrible.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 6, 2016)

mdurette said:


> I commend you for leaving.   I can understand why people stay....but what they don't realize is the harm that not only they put themselves in, but all the first responders who need to go in and provide assistance for them.   They not only put their own lives at risk, they put others at risk also.   And a lot of times, it wasn't because they "couldn't" leave, they were just to stubborn to leave.
> 
> Sorry if that comes across as a bit harsh.....but it hits home for me.
> 
> I hope all who are in harms way a safe few days.



Oh, everyone I know who stayed easily could have left. In some cases, only the husband stayed at home. Stubborn, know better than the authorities, don't take it seriously...there are so many reasons people stayed. They've been told nobody will respond if they need help, and they still stay


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2016)

Carta said:


> If u have Directv, They are showing the local tv feeds...Channel 361-2
> I was watching TWC, but this is up close and personal....



We are watching this chanel too. They switch over to The Weather Channel at times too. We downgraded our package to one that no longer includes The Weather Channel, so this is pretty good. Good that they are showing local news also.


----------



## azsunluvr (Oct 6, 2016)

*Harborside in BBC video*

There is a short clip showing Harborside on Paradise Island on a BBC video. Does anyone know how Nassau fared? Haven't heard much about any place but Haiti and Florida.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2016)

azsunluvr said:


> There is a short clip showing Harborside on Paradise Island on a BBC video. Does anyone know how Nassau fared? Haven't heard much about any place but Haiti and Florida.



They are saying that Nassau just avoided a direct hit. Doesn't mean there isn't a lot of destruction, but it seems it could have been much worse.


----------



## bastroum (Oct 6, 2016)

We flew into Orlando yesterday, one day early, so we could catch our Saturday flight to Aruba. If we waited until today the flights were cancelled and we would missed our Aruba flight. It is currently 11:55pm with little wind and light rain. If Southwest's Aruba flight 1443 on Saturday is cancelled we have to go home to Las Vegas because they have no seats to Aruba until 10/26. Would cost $1,500 to fly to Aruba, one way, on Sunday on another airline. Glad we have insurance. Flying in early wasn't a good call if the Saturday flight is cancelled.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 7, 2016)

We still have power at Grande Vista. The wind was a little dicey last night, but not much worse than a bad thunderstorm, just more sustained. We have heard from people who stayed and they are OK so far. It hit at low tide thank goodness.


----------



## vacationdoc (Oct 7, 2016)

We are in Congress Park at Disney's Saratoga Springs.  Disney Springs view of the balloon ride and cirque du soleil. The large canvas awning at cirque du soleil is on the ground. Don't know if this is wind damage or intended to protect it. The small tree beside us lost a few leaves but no branches. Water and power working fine. Wish everyone else in Matthew's path were as lucky.


----------



## bastroum (Oct 7, 2016)

bastroum said:


> We flew into Orlando yesterday, one day early, so we could catch our Saturday flight to Aruba. If we waited until today the flights were cancelled and we would missed our Aruba flight. It is currently 11:55pm with little wind and light rain. If Southwest's Aruba flight 1443 on Saturday is cancelled we have to go home to Las Vegas because they have no seats to Aruba until 10/26. Would cost $1,500 to fly to Aruba, one way, on Sunday on another airline. Glad we have insurance. Flying in early wasn't a good call if the Saturday flight is cancelled.



UPDATE: Dodged a bullet weather wise. Much less rain and wind than predicted in Orlando. However, flight on Saturday still cancelled. Final result...was able to book a flight to Aruba on Tuesday. Will miss only 3 days. Flights were $711 more than cancelled flight and will be covered by trip insurance. Very lucky.


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 7, 2016)

azsunluvr said:


> There is a short clip showing Harborside on Paradise Island on a BBC video. Does anyone know how Nassau fared? Haven't heard much about any place but Haiti and Florida.



Atlantis has done a great job of providing updates via their website and FB page. Guests were moved back from ballroom shelter to rooms Thursday night. Article says there was minor damage at Harborside so those guests were moved to Reef. Harborside was suppose to open at 1 pm today. Guests are getting 2 free nights, a couple free meals and offered a $99 nightly rate if they have to extend trip. It sounds like they did everything right. http://www.tribune242.com/news/2016/oct/07/atlantis-guests-vow-return-despite-matthews-unwlec/

Updated - here's email I received from Atlantis managing director: Dear Friends of Atlantis,

Thank you for the outpouring of support and caring during and after Hurricane Matthew.  We are happy to report that Atlantis is currently under clear skies and our team is diligently working on our clean-up efforts from the storm.

We are grateful that our resort was only minimally affected, and all of our guests, employees, and marine life remained safe. We would like to extend our heartfelt gratitude to our staff for their dedicated efforts in keeping our guests safe, comfortable and entertained during the storm.

While Atlantis was minimally affected, others in The Bahamas were not as fortunate.  Often thought of as just a small country, The Bahamas is actually comprised of more than 700 islands on 100,000 square miles of ocean. The infrastructure and homes for many did sustain significant damage.

Many of you have asked how you can help support The Bahamas recovery and rebuilding.   Atlantis Paradise Island has launched a fundraising campaign to provide for this effort. Now through October 31st, Atlantis will match all donations received dollar for dollar, with 100% of the proceeds going to The Bahamas Red Cross, up to $250,000.  [ link was provided jn email]

Thank you, once again, for your ongoing support.  We look forward to seeing you in paradise soon


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 7, 2016)

They cancelled the UF - LSU footballl game at Gainesville, FL....
From what I've seen, there was no reason to, 'cept for the peep driving RV's to the game.
.


----------



## linpat (Oct 7, 2016)

A few days ago one of the news channels reported on a cruise ship that was bound for Turks & Caicos but was told to turn back by the company. The news clip featured an extremely unpleasant man who was furious that the ship did not complete the trip he'd paid for! He wasn't interested in compensation, just that the ship did not keep going.  Just the kind that would have sued the ship lines for any damages he would have suffered in the storm. There was no concern for safety of the passengers, crew, or the ship itself, just that it interfered with his vacation.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 7, 2016)

*Matthew and Charleston*

The evacuation in SC began early and Charleston became pretty much a ghost town by noon Wednesday. Today, Friday, has been a breezy day and it began raining lightly but steadily late this afternoon. It's intensifying this evening though we aren't supposed to see the brunt of the storm until around noon tomorrow. 

We are battened up and just waiting now!


----------



## cyntravel (Oct 8, 2016)

*Hurricane*

Hi
Our prayers are with you. Please stay safe.
Cyn


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 8, 2016)

*Walt Disney World Columbus Day Holiday Weekend 2016*

All 4 Disney Parks will reopen Saturday, October 8, 2016!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/hurricane-matthew-info/


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 8, 2016)

*The Weather Channel‎ - 23 mins ago*

Matthew's Eyewall Moving Ashore in Southeast Georgia 
and Southern South Carolina; Life-Threatening Flooding


----------



## cissy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Hilton Head Island*

Has anyone heard an update on the status of Hilton Head?  I just heard on the news up here that they sustained 87 mph winds and a possible 7 ft storm surge.  Also that Rte 95 is impassable in both directions.

Prayers to everyone affected.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 8, 2016)

cissy said:


> Has anyone heard an update on the status of Hilton Head?  I just heard on the news up here that they sustained 87 mph winds and a possible 7 ft storm surge.  Also that Rte 95 is impassable in both directions.
> 
> Prayers to everyone affected.



If you have DirecTV, you can watch channel 361-2. They are showing local coverage for Savannah right now. I suspect over the morning they will be sending crews out to different areas and showing any damage from the pass of Matthew. It does look like Matthew may have made landfall on HHI, though as a much weaker storm than it once was. Still dangerous though.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 8, 2016)

*9:35 AM Charleston Hurricane Matthew*

We are high and dry, two and a half blocks from Waterfront Park and Charleston Harbor, in the French Quarter.  We have not lost power, cable or wireless so far. We are just starting on the back side.  No damage that we can see so far.  

As you see TV footage of flooding, remember that they show you the worst. Charleston sees flooding every full moon high tide as well as during heavy rains. As my insurance agent told me when I tried to tell her I didn't need flood insurance, "Honey, when someone spits, it floods in Charleston." The "1,000 year flood" last year is not projected to be replicated with this storm.  I hope they are right.

Hope everyone in the path stays safe!

Glynda


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 8, 2016)

My Son and his Wife were scheduled to fly to Orlando last Thursday.  When it was obvious that the airlines would understandably not fly to much of Florida due to the imminent storm (wanting to keep their planes out of harms way) they called an audible and flew to Savannah Wednesday night; rented a car; and drove to Orlando.  

Yes, all attractions like Disney were closed yesterday.  Big deal.   So they went to a movie and ate at a nice restaurant but today and tomorrow looks great.  Why did they go when all the cable news channels were predicting armageddon?  Simple.  They believed cable news was overstating things as they usually do.

George


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 8, 2016)

cissy said:


> Has anyone heard an update on the status of Hilton Head?  I just heard on the news up here that they sustained 87 mph winds and a possible 7 ft storm surge.  Also that Rte 95 is impassable in both directions.
> 
> Prayers to everyone affected.



I heard the same, also that the bridge to HH is closed.  I hope someone will post an update soon.....hoping HH escapes any major damage....


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 8, 2016)

Deb from NC said:


> I heard the same, also that the bridge to HH is closed.  I hope someone will post an update soon.....hoping HH escapes any major damage....



That is what I was seeing on the local news from SC. They currently have a checkpoint at the bridge. No update is planned on the status of the bridge opening to everyone until 5:00pm today. 14.1" of rain have been measured at HHI.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Oct 8, 2016)

*HHI week of Oct 15*

we're scheduled to go week of Oct 15, and not sure what to expect.  I was so looking forward to it.  Should we try to cancel or forge ahead?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 8, 2016)

just got power back after losing it yesterday afternoon, thankfully it appears most inland areas were spared the brunt of the storm....pretty devastating for those that lived on or very near the coast though.


----------



## nkldavy (Oct 8, 2016)

*Ocean Walk Status Daytona Beach*

Recieved the following this morning:

"South Tower common area is in really good shape;  Lots of clean up in garage, pool deck, front entrance and some drying of elevator lobbies and hallway carpets by west facing windows.

Power is on in South Tower. 

Owners may enter the property to inspect their units, however, driving on beachside is difficult due to debris it is not recommended at this time to drive on beachside.

If you as owner are coming or if you as Rental Manager are coming to inspect your units, you must sign in with the security officer at the front entrance.  The parking garage is only open up to floor 2 until we can get it cleared.

North Tower does not have power.

I am being told check in’s will not occur until Tuesday at the earliest in order to get both buildings operational.  If that changes I will keep you informed."

Uncle Davey


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 8, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> just got power back after losing it yesterday afternoon, thankfully it appears most inland areas were spared the brunt of the storm....pretty devastating for those that lived on or very near the coast though.



Jacksonville looked worse than Brevard where I live, and I am on the barrier island. There is definitely damage here, but nothing like what we're seeing in pics of Flagler Beach area. Right now I'm hoping everyone in SC does OK. They seem to be taking the brunt of it.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 8, 2016)

*Charleston 4 PM*

The sun is shining and the breeze has died down.  We came out of it with just a piece of our roof ridge vent hanging loose.  Our second house five blocks away had no problems.  Just messy leaf clean-up.  We never lost power, cable or wireless in our area.

The photos that you will see on TV of the Charleston City Market and of the Battery flooding are of flooding that we see fairly often in those areas with rain and full moon high tides. So no surprises there.  I'm not sure if the water went over the sidewalk and in to The Church Street Inn timeshare just off the City Market.  The Lodge Alley Inn timeshare looks fine.  I walked down to the back of it when it was still misting and quite windy to check it out.  

So glad it's over here!


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2016)

Word is slow coming out of Hilton Head but it looks like they've had some severe damage, and they're not yet allowing anyone to get on the island.  There's info in the thread that's active on the Marriott forum:  Hurricane Matthew and Marriott [Multiple threads merged.]

Thinking of TUG's HHI-area full-time residents, hoping they're safe and secure.  Please check in when you're able.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2016)

Marriott has eight resorts on Hilton Head Island and one in Myrtle Beach.  This was posted an hour ago on SurfWatch's official Facebook page:



> *The Marriott Vacation Club resorts on Hilton Head Island and in Myrtle Beach will remain closed while we inspect the properties for any damage from Hurricane Matthew. The safety and comfort of our Owners, guests and associates is our top priority. For reservation information, please call 800.305.9506. Thank you for your patience and understanding.*



There aren't any notices yet on the owners.marriottvacationclub.com site, nor any press releases.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 8, 2016)

*Hurricane Matthew: Saturday October 8*

_
3 Dead in North Carolina - Dozens Stranded on I-95_

Department of Transportation has closed stretches of Interstate 95 and parts of Interstate 40 after Hurricane Matthew drenched the state.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 9, 2016)

*Oct 9 - North Carolina Coastal and Inland*

_
Hope everyone is safe in Carolina
 and especially along the OBX_.

Families who left coastal Carolina for hotels inland along I-95 
face record flooding in towns like Fayettesville & Lumberton.
The weather channel is showing people being helped out of 
the Days Inn & Holiday Inn by boat. The heavy rain has ended, 
but flooding will last for days in North Carolina

The Tar River in Greenville, North Carolina, could reach it second highest crest on record, and its highest crest since Hurricane Floyd (29.7 feet) by the middle part of this week.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 9, 2016)

More and more pictures of HHI are coming out on Facebook, especially the Town of Hilton Head Island Government page.  Though it's not the first priority it's awful to see that the huge beach renourishment program that's been happening for months now has been severely set back.

Mid-island, the Broad Creek Public Service District (Palmetto Dunes/Shelter Cove/Leamington) is advising that water services have been compromised and water needs to be boiled for a full minute before cooking/drinking.

It doesn't appear that they're allowing access to the island yet.

{ETA}  South Island Public Service District has now advised the same thing, boil water for a full minute before using.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hurricane Matthew has been downgraded to a post tropical cyclone in the Coastal Virginia / Hampton Roads Virginia area that been the seas are high, trees are down on some inter state highways and very heavy flooding in the region.

Wishing everyone be safe and take care in your areas.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 9, 2016)

> The Tar River in Greenville, North Carolina, could reach it second highest crest on record, and its highest crest since Hurricane Floyd (29.7 feet) by the middle part of this week.



I saw first-hand the work to recover from Floyd, where nearly every structure east of 95 had significant flooding damage. The damage from the Tar River was especially severe. Even a "second-highest crest" will not be pretty.


----------



## bankr63 (Oct 9, 2016)

So glad that Glynda was able to ride that out.  I understand that Charleston was very near landfall, so it's good to hear that the force was reduced and damage is "manageable".  Have spent the better part of the morning on the HHI Packet website watching updates trickle in.  Sounds like Beaufort Cty is still a real mess, but that most areas came through fairly well considering.  Amazing how quickly officials and utility workers are getting power on, roads cleared, water flowing, and hospitals reopened.  

If you are in the area, stay safe; it is still dangerous with downed lines, and people not working smart when clearing debris.  An acquaintance managed to kill himself a couple of years ago clearing a tree after a tornado a couple years ago; be smart and wait for the professionals to help!  We'll say a prayer for everyone, and hope that all is made whole again quickly.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 9, 2016)

*Myrtle Beach Piers lost/damaged*

Here is a link to the damage/loss of Springmaid Pier and Surfside Pier:

http://www.thestate.com/news/state/article106940192.html

When I looked at the website I posted above, I realize that there might be trouble at South Beach Resort because SpringMaid is right across the street from the resort and that pier is totally demolished. Phone lines still down and the governor's mandatory evacuation still in effect. No one allowed into storm areas.

I pray for everyone involved and hope that folks reached a safe place in time. I suspect that most of the resorts in the affected areas still have no power, and may have storm damage.


----------



## richardm (Oct 9, 2016)

*Ocean Walk scheduled to reopen Wednesday Oct 12th*

OceanWalk should reopen to guests on the 12th.  The carpeting by the ground floor doors and the elevators had some water intrusion and must be cleaned and dried. General cleanup of the parking garage and entrance area. The pools and lazy river will have to be drained and filled, and general clean up of the pool deck and Turtle Bar. 

Whole ownership condo owners and managers can now access the property by checking in with security to assess any damage to their own units.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 10, 2016)

*The Beach Club at St Augustine Beach*

We found out earlier today that our condo (1 block west from A1A in St Augustine Beach) is fine with no damage at all. This evening we received an email from our beloved Beach Club timeshare which is right on the beach. We have seen many photos on Facebook of the destruction along the beach & in town. In the 30+ years we have owned there we have only had 1 special assessment. Hopefully we will be spared again. 

The email reads, in part; "Our preliminary inspection shows no structural damage, no flood water intrusion and no pool damage or salt water intrusion in the pool. Some unit carpets were wet as a result of wind blown rain, not flooding. They are being cleaned and dried. The resort currently has no power, phones, Internet or sewer. We have been told we will have phones and full power on Monday. Most of the town has a boil water notice in effect for 48 hours since Saturday but many stores and restaurants are open. There is water in the Mote at the Fort, which looks great! From my observation I believe we could open and accommodate some guests if we had power. Final inspection will be done when the power returns. We will update you when we have power so continue to watch your email." 

We are so happy and cant wait to visit next April! 


~Diane


----------

